# 32'' for Ku Band AMC4 101W?



## Ivtec (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi guys:i need to get free to air RTPI on AMC4 KU Band,i have here a 32'' and a LNB invacon quad lnb,i live near Providence Mas,what signal will i encounter if any at all,I'm going to set it up on the second floor roof,I'd like you experts in foot print maps to check if I'm OK with this dish? thanks.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Well for one thing, the signal quality from the second-floor roof should match the quality from the ground-based dish. Unlike OTA reception, getting the antenna a few dozen feet higher isn't important, but being able to brush snow from the dish is.

There's no reason to think you'll have any trouble in Providence. Make sure you have a clear line of sight. A larger dish would fight rain fade better, but otherwise, 32 inches is sufficient. And if you're really, really worried, just call a local satellite dealer, who can tell you exactly how well RTP comes in around there. Have fun!


----------



## Ivtec (Jan 9, 2009)

FTA Michael said:


> Well for one thing, the signal quality from the second-floor roof should match the quality from the ground-based dish. Unlike OTA reception, getting the antenna a few dozen feet higher isn't important, but being able to brush snow from the dish is.
> 
> There's no reason to think you'll have any trouble in Providence. Make sure you have a clear line of sight. A larger dish would fight rain fade better, but otherwise, 32 inches is sufficient. And if you're really, really worried, just call a local satellite dealer, who can tell you exactly how well RTP comes in around there. Have fun!


Thanks Michael for you help; in fact do to te sarrounded with apartments my only solution is the apart roof,i wish that i had a ground good site,i would get a biger dish,thanks bro.


----------

